

14 Megapixel Image of the Moon by Bartosz Wojczyński - 20kleagues
http://i.imgur.com/lL42zTS.jpg

======
20kleagues
Further details on how he made this photograph here.

[http://petapixel.com/2015/05/04/this-high-res-moon-photo-
was...](http://petapixel.com/2015/05/04/this-high-res-moon-photo-was-made-by-
a-self-taught-astrophotographer/)

